# MEDIAFIRE: A great Upload site



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

Guys!
Yesterday I was trying to upload a 1MB file, first I tried Rapidshare and it was giving less than 1 KBps upload speed and I got timeout after a few seconds. Then I tried Megashare and same problem there. I got less than 1 KBps u/l speed!

Then I tried *www.mediafire.com/ and it gave me solid 36 KBps upload speed  
That was great and I was able to upload the file within a few seconds  

So just try the site  

And its totally FREE, no restrictions, no time limit, etc. You can also create an account there  

And the interface is too cool


----------



## techno geek (Dec 15, 2006)

then how 2 explore it 2 download the uploaded files via other members


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 15, 2006)

You have to save the link they give after uploading.


----------



## blueshift (Dec 15, 2006)

there are so many tech geeks here.


----------



## n2casey (Dec 15, 2006)

blueshift said:
			
		

> there are so many tech geeks here.




Ha ha ha......  LOL
Very funny comments. Even my neighbour awoke due to my laughter.


@ Vishal

Great info Vishal. Thx for that.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks again Mr.Vista.

if anyone is trying to upload using Opera 9.02, & getting error, 

then, mask opera as Internet Explorer.

to do that==>  "right Click->Edit Site Preferences->'Network TAB'->& under Browser Identification (drop down menu) ->Select "Identify as Internet Explorer""
__________
creating an account has never been so easy, just put your e-mail addrs. & set a password. thats it.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 16, 2006)

And its far better than other upload sites, like Rapidshare, Megaupload, etc.
No Time waitings, No limit, everything is FREE


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2006)

agreed. 

but that site is a beta, so when it becomes non beta (full version/rtm) (dunno what term is used for websites   in this matter ), will it become something like Rapidshare... wait time....


i really like that upload site, its the best (imo).


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 16, 2006)

its a gud find , but unfortunaltely i cant use it since i hav collectors a/c in RS 

 *pro.imagehost.biz/ims/pictes/209200.gif *www.countingcows.de/oooch.gif


----------



## hailgautam (Dec 16, 2006)

one more thing i discovered. you can directly take photographs on your mobile phone and upload them to the site. it allowed me take a snap from my se k750i. but was not able to upload as i don't have login id yet. tried creating one but there was some problem i will try creating a id in the morning from the comp and let you know. i am using opera 3.0 on my phone. and took the snap directly from the browser.
-------------------------

Edit: no man it is not working, it is trying to upload but at the end it is showing error. may be will work on other phones


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2006)

is beta working correctly in your browsers.. cant upload to it


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2006)

it seems to work flawlessly on IE7 (Opera9 didn't show progress bar, & at the end of upload, it showed a error (209), but the file got uploaded, just check "My Files" (<-it works, even if you dont have account).


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 18, 2006)

I always encounter problems while dnlding from Mediafire... maybe coz I am behind a firewall.... the dnld simply doesn't start.... I use FF.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 21, 2006)

nice site wat i liked :-

Supports Most Download Managers
No Waits, Lines, or Queues
Multiple Simultaneous Downloads


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 21, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> and it gave me solid 36 KBps upload speed



Not a matter of not believing you , but i remember you have a reliance dial up internet connection right?, how this upload speed is possible? what is the speed of your connection?

Site is nice , allows download via download managers. It will only be popular when it gets "popular" content uploaded by ppl..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm on 1500/- per month Unlimited plan  
I was also surprised when I got this speed on this site


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 21, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> it seems to work flawlessly on IE7 (Opera9 didn't show progress bar, & at the end of upload, it showed a error (209), but the file got uploaded, just check "My Files" (<-it works, even if you dont have account).



My 500th post.
I am able to upload a file through opera 9 and i simply have no problem.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 21, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I'm on 1500/- per month Unlimited plan
> I was also surprised when I got this speed on this site



you have written upload speed as 36 KBps which is too much , was the capital "B" in KB a typo? 

I am on a dataone 256Kbps connection and i got as high as 59K*b*ps 
*img243.imageshack.us/img243/7205/clipboard01ip3.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah! The site always shows *Kbps* instead of *KBps*  
bcoz My 1.x MB file was uploaded within a few second, it means I was getting 36KBps u/l speed not 36 Kbps


----------



## maximus999 (Dec 22, 2006)

Not bad!!! 

*UPLOAD*

*xs510.xs.to/xs510/06514/mediafireup2.JPG

*DOWNLOAD*

*xs510.xs.to/xs510/06514/mediafiredn.JPG


----------

